
Netool, the pocket remote Network Engineer breaks 50% funded for cloud feature - NetoolPat
http://netool.io/
======
NetoolPat
Netool's coding is being polished and will be ready to ship beta units by the
deadline. Contributing to a perk with a Netool included guarantees you a
Netool. The indiegogo is for the cloud feature only, and between you and me
Netool will get the cloud even if it does not meet funded.

Netool is software based so getting a Netool today comes with all future
updates.

[https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/netool-pocket-sized-
netwo...](https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/netool-pocket-sized-network-
tester-and-analyzer/x/13469665#/)

 __What Netool can discover: __

DHCP,

LLDP/CDP information,

Switch port / switch stack / switch management ip,

Untagged VLAN ID,

Tagged VLAN IDs,

Duplicate IP address,

Gateway ping test,

Internet ping test,

Custom ping test,

Spanning-tree,

Quality of service,

We are always adding more functions and tests to, Netool.OS

 __Netool works with: __

Any switch, router, bridge or any other network device that has an Ethernet
port,

Switch info (including switch host-name, management IP, switch port) only
works with devices that support protocols LLDP or CDP,

Tagged VLAN detection works with any switch that supports, VLAN tagging

 __Netool shares with others: __

SMS /IMessage,

Email,

Evernote,

Slack,

Save to notes,

Netool cloud,

and many more

